# Ebay Bastard



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I bought a game (buzz:quiz world) on ebay in the faith that i would receive it in time for christmas as a gift for my girlfriend, This game was sold out everywhere both online and in the shops, I had it on order with play.com since the beginning of the month but discovered they wouldn't get the stock in time.

here is the item: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

Anyway, in the description it says that he will post it in time for christmas(first class). the auction ended the day before christmas eve so when i payed which was immediatley after it ended i asked if he would post it special delivery because thats the only way it will get here by christmas. I got a reply several hours later saying 'i can't afford to post special delivery, that would cost me nearly 6 quid!!, I posted it first class so it should be with you tommorow' .

so bottom line is that today is the 30th on december and i still haven't received it. I done a bit of searching and turns out he won an auction for that game a couple of days beforehand so I am guessing he was trying to make a profit due to the lack of supply, and also he sells quite a bit of gear so he should be intelligent enough to realise if you are going to post something the day before xmas eve first class it aint going to get there!!

Would i be justified in giving him bad feeback and stain his 100% record???


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

yep! desreves it imo. he won't be able to give you bad feedback so go for it!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

forgot to add, when my girlfriend opened the buzzers for the game on christmas morning and told her i didn't get it, she said 'at least we will have it by new years eve so we can have a go on it then' we are going to her brother's party tommorow.

Looks like we won't be playing it at this rate unless royal mail get their fingers out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

manphibian said:


> yep! desreves it imo. he won't be able to give you bad feedback so go for it!


Seconded


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > yep! desreves it imo. he won't be able to give you bad feedback so go for it!
> ...


Thirded


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

he clearly should have know posting it the day before xmas eve first class would not have got it there and if he didn't he shouldn't have said he'd get it there before xmas so agree with above


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

cheers guys!

what should i write?

i want something that will leave him with no comeback. bearing in mind he is a profiteering sod who makes all his auctions private(why do that?)


----------



## tttim1 (Dec 25, 2009)

make sure you get the item 1st, then neg him big style!
I can't stand ebayers that do that -almost as bad as non paying bidders!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

JNmercury00 said:


> forgot to add, when my girlfriend opened the buzzers for the game on christmas morning and told her i didn't get it, she said 'at least we will have it by new years eve so we can have a go on it then' we are going to her brother's party tommorow.
> 
> Looks like we won't be playing it at this rate unless royal mail get their fingers out.


Cant see why you have not got it now. I ordered a HI FI cable yesterday 11.30 am came this morning Royal Mail 1st class


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You can retract payment if paid through paypal for non delivery - then if it turns up, decide what to do as he said he has already sent it, and lodge a complaint with ebay.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> You can retract payment if paid through paypal for non delivery - then if it turns up, decide what to do as he said he has already sent it, and lodge a complaint with ebay.


come again?

I am a bit slow tonight. I did pay with paypal though.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I sold an item which didnt turn up when expected and the buyer paid by paypal. Thinking they wouldnt recieve it, they cancelled the payment and had their money returned. As a seller, there was little i could do but hope the item turned up which it did. So, i had sent the item (low value) and not been paid. Fortunately the item was delivered days and days later but the buyer did return it to me as no longer wanted it.

So what i am trying to say is, if you retract your payment, you get your money back, and if parcel arrives and you still want it, either pay for it or return item to owner. Then leave him neg feedback if still not happy with deal.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, IMO As long as you receive it, I don't believe you have any complaint. It looks as if the original auction was for free second class delivery & that is what you accepted by completing the auction. Pretty obvious even posting first class the day before Christmas eve,unlikely it would arrive for Christmas. If received & still not happy return & get money refunded.
Hoggy.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, IMO As long as you receive it, I don't believe you have any complaint. It looks as if the original auction was for free second class delivery & that is what you accepted by completing the auction. Pretty obvious even posting first class the day before Christmas eve,unlikely it would arrive for Christmas. If received & still not happy return & get money refunded.
> Hoggy.


thats a fair comment but why say in the description that it would get here by xmas? all postage on dvds,games etc is free.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

well i finally got the game on new years eve, thought i would leave him his deserved feedback:

*advertised as xmas delivery,turned up new years eve,should know better!!!*

his reply on the feedback:

*POSTED ON 24TH WITH PROOF OF POSTAGE!!NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT ROYAL MAIL.SAD MAN!*

so he was supposed to post it on the 23rd and now admits to posting it a day late. also got a nice message from him:

*Dear jnmercury00,

WHY THE HELL DONT YOU LOOK AT THE POST DATE.YOU WILL SEE THAT IT WAS POSTED ON THE 24TH!!IT IS XMAS POST.NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT.YOU ARE A SAD SAD PERSON!!
*

my reply:

*Dear dwaterboy.0142,

come on don't act all innocent. you bloody well knew what you wrote in your description.

Just because you didn't make as much profit as you'd hoped doesn't mean you can get away with posting it first class on christmas eve.

got a problem? take it up with ebay.
*

makes my blood boil, why can't people just admit they fucked up?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

you know where he lives...why not mail him a fresh dog turd (first class of course....)


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

mail him a letter card that reads BANG!! maybe wih pictures of nails and covered in white powder.. that might worry him a little..


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Paypal are crap. I have loads and loads of problems with them last one i had was

I brought somthing and didnt turn up 2 weeks after posted so told paypal I want money back they said I couldnt as seller had proof of postage! Er what does that matter? They can claim money back of royail mail so I want my money back. I was less than £20 but still , why do I loose out? Paypal are scum and never done anything for me, but sadley ebay pretty much make u have to use them!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

theres more if anyone cares(bottom is the start of it) and not at any point did it enter his head he might be wrong:

Dear jnmercury00,

YOU REALLY ARE SAD.MAYBE YOU SHOULD "GET A LIFE" FOR THE NEW YEAR!! END OF...

- dwaterboy.0142 Reply in your email program or through My Messages

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: jnmercury00
To: dwaterboy.0142
Subject: Re: dwaterboy.0142 has sent a message
Sent Date: 04-Jan-10 18:44:11 GMT

Dear dwaterboy.0142,

now you really are showing yourself up, i got a message from you on the 23rd saying you had posted it first class that day. so now you admitted you posted it a day late??

can you not see how you deserve negative feedback?

firstly you mislead me by saying 'WILL POST FIRST CLASS TOMORROW SO YOU HAVE IT FOR CHRISTMAS' remember i sent you that message saying you should send it special delivery, i was willing to pay extra too but didn't get a response till that evening supposedly after you had posted it on the 23rd.

secondly: you have admitted you lied to me about when you posted it.

I don't like giving bad feedback, actually you are the first but in this case you deserve it, especially considering your response.

- jnmercury00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: dwaterboy.0142
To: jnmercury00
Subject: Re: dwaterboy.0142 has sent a message
Sent Date: 04-Jan-10 18:11:41 GMT

Dear jnmercury00,

YOUR A SAD PERSON.YOU KNEW IT WOULD BE POSTED XMAS EVE WHEN YOU BOUGHT IT.ITS EVEN POST DATED THE 24TH!!ALSO SAYS 1ST CLASS IF YOU ACTUALLY BOTHERED TO READ THE FRONT OF THE PACKET BEFORE GETTING ALL HEAD STRONG AND LEAVING INCORRECT FEEDBACK.LETS HOPE YOUR ON THE RECEIVING END SOME DAY SOON.END OF COMMUNICATION.....

- dwaterboy.0142


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The guy's clearly a helmet. Posting it 1st class on the 24th, how TF was it ever going to arrive "in time for Christmas". The guy's an idiot.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> The guy's clearly a helmet. Posting it 1st class on the 24th, how TF was it ever going to arrive "in time for Christmas". The guy's an idiot.


yes, and all i get in response is how i am sad and need to get a life. i was hoping for a intelligent reply but if he was capable of that then maybe he would realise he made a mistake.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Typical moron if you ask me (which you weren't)... he cocks it up, but it's your fault and you're "sad" for pointing out his obvious stupidity. It's often a shame that the most ignorant and stupid people are the ones most likely to reproduce.

You've left his negative feedback, hopefully it'll make other prospective bidders think twice. I doubt it though.


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

wouldld it be wrong for everybody on the forum to buy stuff from him then say it never got delivered?? and really p him off?? and then neg him to boot??


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

KPO1981 said:


> wouldld it be wrong for everybody on the forum to buy stuff from him then say it never got delivered?? and really p him off?? and then neg him to boot??


no, thats not very nice. i think the dog turd idea is better. how do i get his addresss though? i never got it when i won the auction.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

While he can't leave negative feednback, I thought you as a seller could comment on a buyer?
Therefore whilst it wouldn't effect your rating as a buyer or seller, you would still have their shitty comment about being a tosser of a buyer or suchlike - isn't that the case?

I was holding off neging someone for that reason!


----------

